

 Why I'm Giving Up On Android - gregpurtell
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2417613,00.asp

======
DigitalSea
The author is giving up on Android because handset makers are producing large
phones that can't comfortably be held in one hand? How is this the fault of
Android itself? Android is an operating system, it doesn't enforce screen
sizes, it's like saying you're quitting Windows because the 24" monitor on
your new Windows PC is too small.

A pretty weak argument in my opinion. Maybe the author might find solace in an
old Nokia 3315 instead.

------
fredsanford
This feels to me more like there is a need to help Microsoft sell more Windows
Phones so PC Mag can continue to have Microsoft as an advertiser.

------
Zigurd
This seems to be a roundabout way of saying "I don't like designing
configuration-independent apps, and my iPhone apps don't port well."

Nokia may have a better design heritage than other OEMs, and may still have
better ID capabilities in-house, but that just tells me Nokia could do very
well with some Android products in their product line.

